# MY GORGUES FILLY



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

(Noname) and her mother. She was born 2 weeks ago! She is out of the Warmblood stallion 'Jive Magic'. And her mother is a old Thoroughbred (17). :lol:


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

aww what a cutie whats his blaze like i can just see the side lol


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

are you sure thats a tb? doesn't look like that much of one. Especially a show jumper.....


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

OH WHAT A CUTIE!! Barn rat i don't know if you know what you are talking about!! she looks like a thoroughbred to me!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i dont no why people keep abusing aussie showjumper but if they dont like what he says ect maybe they should stop clicking on his topics and then just calling him a liar


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

giget said:


> i dont no why people keep abusing aussie showjumper but if they dont like what he says ect maybe they should stop clicking on his topics and then just calling him a liar


 :wink: I totally agree. Well said.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

meggymoo said:


> giget said:
> 
> 
> > i dont no why people keep abusing aussie showjumper but if they dont like what he says ect maybe they should stop *clicking on his topics and then just calling him a liar*
> ...



I disagree.

You have gone totally the wrong way about it.
You are putting words in barnrat's Mouth.

She asked a Simple question.
Maybe you should stop putting words in people's mouths!


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> meggymoo said:
> 
> 
> > giget said:
> ...



They are not putting words in peoples mouth per say.

I think everyone should get over Aussie showjumpers previous reports and focus on what they are supposed to be doing.Giving advice and helping people.


----------



## Born.Jumper (Jun 15, 2007)

Aussie Showjumper !!

I THINK SHE IS GUWJUZ !! best of luck with her shes very cute !!

muh love paige x


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Cute, cute filly! Congratulations


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Aww cmon, you can't tease us with an itzy bitzy photo!!! More photo's please! she looks a real cutie!


----------



## aussie (Oct 18, 2007)

Jive Magic is a w/b


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cute!! Aww!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

If i may add my two-bits worth i think she's very nice and your lucky to own a Jive Magic filly. 


Everyone else is just plain jelous





And I cant spell........


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> Jive Magic is a w/b


AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER STATED THAT DARLING :roll: 
She is very nice! 
Whats her mums reg name? You can't get a service to Jive magic unless your mare is reg and expirenced.... :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

barnrat said:


> are you sure thats a tb? doesn't look like that much of one. Especially a show jumper.....


looks as much like a tb as she needs to. i cant see how anyone can say she doesnt look like a jumper just from seeing the front half of her. maybe that isnt the horse used for showjumping even if she is, you cant tell by seeing so little of her.

i think she and the foal look gorgeous. the thread was about the foal only and i think shes a little cutie 

i agree with what meggymoo said and arabian princess, you rarely agree with anyone :roll: by what barnrat said, effectively he/she was challenging what was said therefore indicating that the person could be lying. i dont know what has happened in the past with this person but there was nothing in this thread that required having a go in any way. as i said, the thread is about the foal, not the mother or the person who wrote it


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Very pretty filly! Gratz and best of luck.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice pic. Can you post some more (bigger)?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

umm i seen that pic on yahoo.... :?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> umm i seen that pic on yahoo.... :?


can you tell us where? i feel a little jibbed if ive defended him/her and is just a random pic off the net


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

A nicely conformed "old throughbred" mare? It's great that you have a fab WB sire, but the mare counts too as I'm sure you know! And before anyone rips me a new A** hole, I'm not trying to be negative. But the way the post was worded made it sound like mare was just an incubator and not a real contributor to the conformation and temperment of the foal and we all know different.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Got2Gallop said:


> A nicely conformed "old throughbred" mare? It's great that you have a fab wb sire, but the mare counts too as I'm sure you know! And before anyone rips me a new A** hole, I'm not trying to be negative. But the way the post was worded made it sound like mare was just an incubator and not a real contributor to the conformation and temperment of the foal and we all know different.


are you talking about the original post? if so, now ive thought about it, i agree with you


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

the foal looks like a real cutie!

post some other pics soon!


----------

